# Can I use this sub Ink for my Epson stylus photo T50 Printer?



## smart3520 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello

I have an Epson Stylus Photo T50 printer, and I want to use it to print, to press iphone covers that are made ​​of plastic (polymer).

my questions are.:

1. can I use Rotech dye sublimation's ink or Artainium's dye sublimation ink for this printer (epson stylus photo T50)?

2. can these two different ink (rotech & artainium ink) be used for iphone plastic covers (polymer). or are these sublimation ink only intended for polyester, ie textiles?

3. I have a ICC profile (its a .ICM file) what should I do whit it, and where should I place it on my computer so it can work?

Hope someone can help

cheers
Smart3520


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can use sublimation ink in this printer IF....REPEAT IF...there are carts available. you must be in the EU as i don't believe Rotech in is available in the US. I think Both Rotech and Artainium are both now owned By Sawgrass. and this ink can be used on polymer coated surfaces. I don't use either ink so I can't help on the ICC profile. I soon know both these inks handle the ICC profile differently than Sublijet.


----------



## smart3520 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Charles
Thanks for quick reply, 
maybe it's a stupid question but what is a "Cart".

Smart3520


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

smart3520 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an Epson Stylus Photo T50 printer, and I want to use it to print, to press iphone covers that are made ​​of plastic (polymer).
> 
> ...


I marked up in your questions above.


----------



## smart3520 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello mgparrish

Thanks for your reply, I got a starter kit from china, but there was some problems in the custom with the ink, so the supplier could not send me the Ink. so now I have to find some ink here in Europe but it has not been easy.

Smart3520


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

smart3520 said:


> Hello mgparrish
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I got a starter kit from china, but there was some problems in the custom with the ink, so the supplier could not send me the Ink. so now I have to find some ink here in Europe but it has not been easy.
> 
> Smart3520


Then your profile is no good for either Artanium or Rotech inks. If you want to use those inks you should get a supported printer, the cost of a new small format desktop printer is much less than the cost of the inks.


----------

